# Carolyn Hill, Beneath the Skin



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 31, 2017)

Carolyn Hill, Beneath the Skin - interview


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for the interview, Jo!  I learned some things about Carolyn and her writing that I didn't know before—and I've known her for over twenty years.

As well as that link you provided for US readers, the book can also be bought from Amazon in the UK at Beneath the Skin.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for asking such thought-provoking questions, Jo!


----------

